# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Mask idiocy

## Firestarter

Hypothetically speaking, maybe possibly wearing face masks could prevent an infection with the far from deadly coronavirus.
As these masks frustrate breathing, I have always assumed that the cure is worse than the disease. Especially since these masks are used by amateurs, who touch them with their filthy hands and even reuse them.
I guess that nobody is concerned with the environmental consequences of these masks...

I would expect that medical professionals operating in hospitals know how to use those masks, so that possibly in that situation it could actually work (at least better than when amateurs fool around with these masks)...
The problem with such a hypothesis is that there is no evidence whatsoever to support it. Some studies even suggest that wearing masks have negative effects on infections (even in the operating room of hospitals).

In 1981, Neil Orrs study concluded:



> It Would Appear That Minimum Contamination Can Best Be Achieved By Not Wearing A Mask At All.
> 
> And That Wearing a Mask during Surgery Is a Standard Procedure That Could Be Abandoned.


In 1991, Tunevall concluded:



> Of 1537 surgical procedures performed with masks, the surgical wound infection rate was 4.7% (3.7 to 5.8%, 95% confidence limit). Of 1551 surgical procedures performed without masks, the surgical wound infection rate was 3.5% (2.6 to 4.5%).


In 2001, Skinner and Sutton concluded:



> There is little evidence to suggest that the wearing of surgical face masks by staff in the operating theatre decreases postoperative wound infections. Published evidence indicates that postoperative wound infection rates are not significantly different in unmasked versus masked theatre staff. However, there is evidence indicating a significant reduction in postoperative wound infection rates when theatre staff are unmasked.


Schools in China now prohibit students from wearing masks during gym class, after at least 3 kids died during gym classes while wearing a mask.
A 26-year-old man suffered a collapsed lung after running 2 1/2 miles with a mask: https://principia-scientific.com/unm...medical-truth/
(https://archive.is/Ewavc)

----------


## Slave Mentality

Bacterial pneumonia infections will skyrocket this winter and will be tallied as the not so deadly virus.  I dont care about the arguments for or against. I simply will not comply. 

My body, my rules bitches.   I am grateful for the opportunity to so easily and visually show my noncompliance with their games.  I gain energy from the disdain of brain dead statist pussies.  It tames the ego and cleanses the soul.

----------


## olehounddog

FREE THS FACE!!!
BURN THE MASK!!!

----------


## Firestarter

> Bacterial pneumonia infections will skyrocket this winter and will be tallied as the not so deadly virus.


If you are insinuating that face masks could cause to bacterial pneumonia, be careful who you say it to.
You might get labelled a mad tinfoil hatter, by one of these facemask clowns…

If wearing a mask could cause bacterial pneumonia – is enforcing masks on the sheeple an act of genocide?!?

In 2008, none other than Anthony Fauci co-authored a paper on the Spanish Flu Epidemic that shows that most of the victims of the “Spanish Flu” in reality died from (secondary) bacterial pneumonia.



> The postmortem samples we examined from people who died of influenza during 1918–1919 uniformly exhibited severe changes indicative of bacterial pneumonia.
> (...)
> The majority of deaths in the 1918–1919 influenza pandemic likely resulted directly from secondary bacterial pneumonia caused by common upper respiratory–tract bacteria.
> (...)
> The viruses that caused the 1957 and 1968 pandemics were descendants of the 1918 virus in which 3 (the 1957 virus) or 2 (the 1968 virus) new avian gene segments had been acquired by reassortment [21]. Although lower pathogenicity resulted in far fewer deaths, hence fewer autopsies, most 1957–1958 deaths were attributable to secondary bacterial pneumonia, as had been the case in 1918.


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2599911/

----------


## Firestarter



----------


## AngryCanadian

I have seen morons drop off their stupid masks on the street sidewalks.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> *Trumps Surgeon General Says Please, Please, Please Wear Mask*
> June 30, 2020










> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...21-Mask-idiocy



Two and two don't add up... why would a sitting patriotic POTUS (funded by some of  the smartest globalists around), his First Lady and SG he  appointed be all pushing dumb policies?

----------


## Badnon Wissenshaftler

Yep.  It's an unmitigated, enormous, crock-of-$#@!.  And now they're going to try and force it on us no matter where you are.

They can suck it!

----------


## Firestarter

The Biden family…

----------


## Slave Mentality

> The Biden family…


Ritualistic Shame Muzzle

----------


## flightlesskiwi

Michigan is requiring high school hockey players, basketball players and wrestlers to wear masks *while competing*.

People have lost their damn minds.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Looks like the mask idiocy might be getting even worse going into next year.

----------


## olehounddog

Soy boy Roy here in NC just extended whatever level we're in till the end of Dec.

----------


## Firestarter

It shouldn’t be ignored that the mask madness is also in violation with our supposed “freedom of speech”, as it makes effective communication impossible.

Starting on 1 December, over here in the Netherlands masks in most public places indoors are mandatory (fine EUR 95).
This also effectively makes it mandatory for shopkeepers to forbid access to those horrible “criminals” that refuse a mask…

----------


## Firestarter

Starting today – 1 December – masks are mandatory in the Netherlands almost everywhere inside public places… so now I’m sitting in an internet cafe with a MASK on (nose uncovered though).
A large percentage of the customers in here don’t wear a mask…

Earlier today I went to the supermarket, not wearing a mask. To the complaints of the cashier that I must wear a mask, I replied.
Face masks are bad for your health, a policy implementing this, is called genocide.
I saw several employees taking off their mask (which they have every right to).
The whole policy is BS anyway, while I can’t go to the bars or restaurants, the schools, casinos and even the prostitutes remain open for business.

----------


## Firestarter

The following “scientific” looking paper describes that “it would be a paradox” if masks prevent infection with the magical, mutated, novel coronavirus - COVID-19...




> It would be a paradox if masks and respirators worked, given what we know about viral respiratory diseases: The main transmission path is long-residence-time aerosol particles (< 2.5 μm), which are too fine to be blocked, and the minimum-infective-dose is smaller than one aerosol particle. The present paper about masks illustrates the degree to which governments, the mainstream media, and institutional propagandists can decide to operate in a science vacuum, or select only incomplete science that serves their interests. *Such recklessness is also certainly the case with the current global lockdown of over 1 billion people, an unprecedented experiment in medical and political history*.


http://archive.is/2EjD9


EDIT – for some reason this scientific looking paper went down the memory hole: researchgate.net/publication/340570735_Masks_Don't_Work_A_review_of_science_rel  evant_to_COVID-19_social_policy

----------


## Danke

> The following “scientific” looking paper describes that “it would be a paradox” if masks prevent infection with the magical, mutated, novel coronavirus - COVID-19...
> 
> 
> http://archive.is/2EjD9
> 
> 
> EDIT – for some reason this scientific looking paper went down the memory hole: researchgate.net/publication/340570735_Masks_Don't_Work_A_review_of_science_rel  evant_to_COVID-19_social_policy


A lot of studies in the footnotes.

What is your opinion @Voluntarist ?

----------


## Firestarter

> What is your opinion @Voluntarist ?


That’s the troll, who after I debunked his big pharma rubbish, deleted his posts, and changed it into an ad hominem attack…

Personalised-cancer-vaccines#post6988102

----------


## Danke

> That’s the troll, who after I debunked his big pharma rubbish, deleted his posts, and changed it into an ad hominem attack…
> 
> Personalised-cancer-vaccines#post6988102


Interesting, changed all his posts there.

----------


## Voluntarist

Per registered decision, member has been banned for violating community standards as interpreted by TheTexan (respect his authoritah) as authorized by Brian4Liberty Ruling

May God have mercy on his atheist, police-hating, non-voting, anarchist soul.

----------


## Firestarter

> Interesting, changed all his posts there.


Here are more altered BS posts that @Voluntarist changed, after I showed how ridiculous they are.
These are the only posts that I ever reported on Ronpaulforums…

I can’t be expected to reply as the troll will simply change its posts after I do!
CDC-admits-COVID-19-never-isolated#post6990676

----------


## Firestarter

This month the World Health Organization (WHO) confirmed that there is no evidence that masks prevent infection” with COVID-19:



> At present there is only limited and inconsistent scientific evidence to support the effectiveness of masking of healthy people in the community to prevent infection with respiratory viruses, including SARS-CoV-2 (75). A large randomized community-based trial in which 4862 healthy participants were divided into a group wearing medical/surgical masks and a control group found no difference in infection with SARS-CoV-2 (76).
> A recent systematic review found nine trials (of which eight were cluster-randomized controlled trials in which clusters of people, versus individuals, were randomized) comparing medical/surgical masks versus no masks to prevent the spread of viral respiratory illness. Two trials were with healthcare workers and seven in the community. The review concluded that wearing a mask may make little or no difference to the prevention of influenza-like illness (ILI) (RR 0.99, 95%CI 0.82 to 1.18) or laboratory confirmed illness (LCI) (RR 0.91, 95%CI 0.66-1.26) (44); the certainty of the evidence was low for ILI, moderate for LCI.


.
The WHO also confirms adverse effects of mask wearing:



> The potential disadvantages of mask use by healthy people in the general public include:
> • headache and/or breathing difficulties, depending on type of mask used (55);
> • development of facial skin lesions, irritant dermatitis or worsening acne, when used frequently for long hours (58, 59, 127);
> • difficulty with communicating clearly, especially for persons who are deaf or have poor hearing or use lip reading (128, 129);
> • discomfort (44, 55, 59)
> • a false sense of security leading to potentially lower adherence to other critical preventive measures such as physical distancing and hand hygiene (105);
> • poor compliance with mask wearing, in particular by young children (111, 130-132);
> • waste management issues; improper mask disposal leading to increased litter in public places and environmental hazards (133);
> • disadvantages for or difficulty wearing masks, especially for children, developmentally challenged persons, those with mental illness, persons with cognitive impairment, those with asthma or chronic respiratory or breathing problems, those who have had facial trauma or recent oral maxillofacial surgery and those living in hot and humid environments (55, 130).


 https://www.who.int/publications/i/i...ncov)-outbreak


On 5 June, the World Health Organization (WHO) updated its reasons for why the herd should all wear a face mask. The main reasons for why “healthy people” should, isn’t to prevent them from being infected with the coronavirus (brainwashing seems to be the most important reason):



> The likely advantages of the use of masks by healthy people in the general public include:
> • reduced potential exposure risk from infected persons before they develop symptoms;
> • reduced potential stigmatization of individuals wearing masks to prevent infecting others (source control) or of people caring for COVID-19 patients in non-clinical settings;
> • *making people feel they can play a role in contributing to stopping spread of the virus;
> reminding people to be compliant with other measures (e.g., hand hygiene, not touching nose and mouth).* However, this can also have the reverse effect (see below);
> 
> • potential social and economic benefits. Amidst the global shortage of surgical masks and PPE, encouraging the public to create their own fabric masks may promote individual enterprise and community integration. Moreover, the production of non-medical masks may offer a source of income for those able to manufacture masks within their communities. Fabric masks can also be a form of cultural expression, encouraging public acceptance of protection measures in general. The safe re-use of fabric masks will also reduce costs and waste and contribute to sustainability.


https://apps.who.int/iris/bitstream/...2020.4-eng.pdf
(http://archive.is/aSDge)

----------


## Theocrat

Here's an excellent assessment of the efficacy and safety of masks, from two OSHA workplace hygienists. Thanks to Del Bigtree for having this discussion with them, which can be found here.

----------


## Danke

Jennifer Cabrera joins me to review some new mask research, and assess the interventions that everyone is supposed to pretend are working.

Read the original article at TomWoods.com. http://tomwoods.com/ep-1801-the-ongo...nifer-cabrera/


https://rationalground.com/post-than...at-masks-work/


https://rationalground.com/the-human...unity-masking/

https://twitter.com/justin_hart/stat...278434821?s=19

----------


## Anti Globalist

Few weeks ago my gym updated their policies saying members must be masked at all times even when you're working out.

----------


## Firestarter

Masks are useless to stop any virus...

----------


## TRM1361

I'd like those making the rules to try any sport with a mask on. They would drop dead and our problem would be solved.

----------


## ClaytonB

Is it time to bring these back?



Not only does it protect the idiot from the Chinavirus, it prevents them from running their mouth about things they know nothing about, such as the usefulness of Fauci's absurd double-diapering...

----------


## Firestarter

> I'd like those making the rules to try any sport with a mask on. They would drop dead and our problem would be solved.


I would feel a whole lot "safer" if they would wear one of these for only 10 minutes...

----------


## Firestarter



----------


## Anti Globalist

The CDC is now saying that people need to wear two masks now.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The CDC is now saying that people need to wear two masks now.


If two masks make you twice as safe, ten masks must make you 100 percent safe.

----------


## Firestarter

I've searched really, really hard for Bill Gates wearing a face mask. If Gates is so terrified for COVID-19 and these masks prevent infection, he should wear them all the time.
These are the only photos I've found of Gates wearing a mask (2 in total).

Walking with journalist Anderson Cooper.


This is supposedly masked Gates getting the COVID jab in January. He looks very "different", no glasses and this mask really obscures his face (is it even Gates?).

https://twitter.com/BillGates/status...664577/photo/1

----------


## Danke

https://media.gab.com/system/media_a...6125f6ec5b.mp4

----------


## Anti Globalist

> https://media.gab.com/system/media_a...6125f6ec5b.mp4


That girl is a boss.

----------


## JohnCifelli1

Funny vid but obvi fake

----------


## Firestarter

Did you hear about the peer-reviewed study by the "reputable" Stanford University that concludes that face masks won't prevent an infection with any coronavirus? The one that was ignored by ALL mainstream media outlets...
For some reason Twitter banned Steve Cortes for posting about this politically incorrect study. What good is science, if it won't help to finalise the police state?

See 3 excerpts from this terrible study.



> The data suggest that both medical and non-medical facemasks are ineffective to block human-to-human transmission of viral and infectious disease such SARS-CoV-2 and COVID-19, supporting against the usage of facemasks.
> 
> 
> According to the current knowledge, the virus SARS-CoV-2 has a diameter of 60 nm to 140 nm [nanometers (billionth of a meter)], while medical and non-medical facemasks’ thread diameter ranges from 55 µm to 440 µm [micrometers (one millionth of a meter)], which is more than 1000 times larger. Due to the difference in sizes between SARS-CoV-2 diameter and facemasks thread diameter (the virus is 1000 times smaller), SARS-CoV-2 can easily pass through any facemask
> 
> 
> In addition to hypoxia and hypercapnia, breathing through facemask residues bacterial and germs components on the inner and outside layer of the facemask. These toxic components are repeatedly rebreathed back into the body, causing self-contamination. Breathing through facemasks also increases temperature and humidity in the space between the mouth and the mask, resulting a release of toxic particles from the mask’s materials


https://noqreport.com/2021/04/17/sta...against-covid/
(https://archive.is/gBG6p)

----------


## Firestarter



----------


## Firestarter

Earlier posted by @donnay...
A group of concerned parents in Florida sent 6 worn face masks to a lab for analysis;5 of these masks were contaminated with bacteria, parasites, and fungi.

https://townhall.com/tipsheet/scottm...found-n2591047

----------


## Firestarter

Dr Colin Axon, an advisor to the "reputable" SAGE admitted that the idea that masks with gaps up to 500,000 times the size of COVID particles could prevent an infection is preposterous, and that the sheeple have been given a “cartoonish” view of how viruses travel through the air.




> The small sizes are not easily understood but an imperfect analogy would be to imagine marbles fired at builders’ scaffolding, some might hit a pole and rebound, but obviously most will fly through.
> (...)
> 
> A Covid viral particle is around 100 nanometres, material gaps in blue surgical masks are up to 1,000 times that size, cloth mask gaps can be 500,000 times the size.


https://summit.news/2021/07/19/gover...ually-nothing/

----------

